# found a body and called 911



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah, so the other night Sheri and I were at my apartment and we walked outside to take a look at the nasty, seriously gross alley behind my building. Sheri noticed a large nylon sack on the roof of a nearby building. It looked like a human figure lying on its side with its back to us. I should add that it was the *perfect* place to leave a body. We took a photo and zoomed in, and we could clearly make out a butt and feet/toes and it even "bent" where the knees would be. We showed it to some friends and family members and they all urged us to call the cops.

So I called the cops. I was a bit nervous but it went ok. The whole freakin fire department showed up, 2 or 3 engines and several unmarked cop cars. the cops scoured the alley while I showed 5 or 6 firefighters where the body was. They agreed that it needed a look, so they banged on the door of some apartment so they could get access to a window and climb onto the roof. This total stoner-looking guy came out and let them in.

So they're on the roof, and the stoner walks over to Sheri and I. He asks us, "You guys know what's goin' on?" and I replied that they're looking for a body on the roof. His eyes got wide, "...a body?" then he smiled: "heh heh, aw man, that's gotta be my old beanbag chair."

The firefighters warily exited the apartment and the stoner asked them casually, "What did you find?" One of the firefighters replied, "A....uh.....beanbag chair."

The stoner replied, "Yea," then gave us a smile and snickered to himself.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

hahaha :lol


----------



## Miles Prower (Feb 4, 2007)

:lol Sounds like something out of a sitcom.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

haha. show us the picture!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

m56 said:


> haha. show us the picture!


yea! :b

Anyway, you did good! I had an experience where I really should have called the cops but didn't. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

good story


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

LOL good job.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

lol. Great story


----------



## Sin_Lechuga (Aug 13, 2007)

quite a funny situation. 
and it would be nice if we could see those pictures, unless there is something in them that you dont want us to see.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

As requested...


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

haha that _does_ look eerily like a body! very pronounced buttocks.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

:lol :nw


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

hahaha. I love the random puddle of dark liquid.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

LOL @ picture! Yeah, I'd think it was a body too.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

ahahahahah very funny story


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

lol wow @ that pic....also looks like a puddle of blood next to it lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Prior to seeing the picture I was thinking how does a beanbag look like a butt but after seeing the pic.....WOW :eek I would have thought the same thing !!! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: re: found a body and called 911*



Sheri said:


> As requested...


Now, THAT's a derriere to die for! :haha


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

LOL :b


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I bet his cat peed on the bean bag and he had no place else to put it. My cat used to pee on our bean bag. I remember sitting lounging back in it and then I felt started to feel soaked and.... it was gross. Of course, you can't just throw stuff like that in the garbage here. In the town I lived in you could only throw large items like that in the garbage once a month or something.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Interesting story.


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

HAHA Classic! Thanks for sharing! :lol


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I want to see the picture....


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish I could find a body. Nothing interesting ever happens to me.....


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Funny story :lol .

What happened to the pic?


----------

